# cardmgr question

## alex

Hi,

during my last world update the pcmcia-cs package got updated to version 3.1.33-r5. Since then I get the following during the boot process:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> * Starting pcmcia...
> ...

 

However when I log in and kill the running cardmgr and start it by hand again with "cardmgr -f" my eth0 network interface comes up. 

So I wonder if anyone knows a solution to this phenomenon.

Alex

----------

## mellofone

 *alex wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> during my last world update the pcmcia-cs package got updated to version 3.1.33-r5. Since then I get the following during the boot process:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

You may want to file a bug.

----------

## chadh

Take a look at /etc/conf.d/pcmcia .  In there you can set CARDMGR_OPTS.  Add -f to the opts and see if that works.

----------

